# No Way Mommy! I'm Not Eating that!



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

With all the raw food talks, I went ahead and picked up some primal raw. I got the phesant, because my malt is allergic to beef and chicken. I am a bit hesitant about raw meat, but checked with our vet and I was told some dogs do well on it. My Little Guy is a picky little dude, but there are some foods he does love. The raw phesant is not one of them. I just put about a teaspoon on a plate. He took a sniff and then gave me a look, like I was crazy!







Really it was such a funny look.







I think he wanted me to make burgers of it and put it on the BBQ.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Is the allergy to the real meat or to what is supposed to be in the dog food?

I started some of my dogs on a Raw hamburger receipe last night. At first they looked at me like I was crazy. What is this? My picky eater even ate it. Some just looked at it and some scarfed it right down. I left those that wouldn't eat it alone with it and came back to find everyone had eaten what was given to them. So far the poop has been less today and no one has diarrhea. 
Give him/her a little time and they might actually love it.



Tina


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Is the allergy to the real meat or to what is supposed to be in the dog food?
> 
> I started some of my dogs on a Raw hamburger receipe last night. At first they looked at me like I was crazy. What is this? My picky eater even ate it. Some just looked at it and some scarfed it right down. I left those that wouldn't eat it alone with it and came back to find everyone had eaten what was given to them. So far the poop has been less today and no one has diarrhea.
> Give him/her a little time and they might actually love it.
> ...


He is allergic to real beef and real chicken cooked. (I have never tried raw). He has been on a real food diet for a long time now. I started cooking for him due to his allergies. Our vet thinks I should try raw meat because it could really help his allergies. I took the plunge yesterday and bought the raw phesant. I guess I should try again, but I don't know how to get him interested. He is just so picky!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Add a little garlic powder on it. Dogs usually love that. Just keep trying what you think he might and let him at it. When a dog is hungry they will not starve themselves. 

Tina


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> With all the raw food talks, I went ahead and picked up some primal raw. I got the phesant, because my malt is allergic to beef and chicken. I am a bit hesitant about raw meat, but checked with our vet and I was told some dogs do well on it. My Little Guy is a picky little dude, but there are some foods he does love. The raw phesant is not one of them. I just put about a teaspoon on a plate. He took a sniff and then gave me a look, like I was crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There have been times when I'm preparing dinner and getting ready to cook meat and it's crossed my mind to give Ollie some raw to see what he'd do...BUT what we eat typically isn't organically raised so I don't think it's safe to feed something that contains things like artificial hormones, etc., to something with such a tiny digestive system. I don't like the fact that me and my family have to eat it, either, but organic meats are a too pricey for us. We don't eat a whole lot of meat anyway. I'm getting off topic--I'm lol at your guy turning his nose up at it!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Try warming it up a little bit. Mia likes it better when it is a little bit cooked..when the liquid runs. Remember the pre made raw also has veggies & raw grinded bones in it.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks so much for the suggestions. The pheasant I bought is this one http://www.primalpetfoods.com/canine/raw_frozen_formula.htm. I also bought a package of the vension natures variety freeze dried raw. I opened that today and my little guy went crazy. Before I even got any out of the bag he was wanting a piece. I crumbled a little piece in my hand and he gobbled it down. I have to start everything slow to make sure he is not allergic. So for now he is getting his homemade food, plus a little of the freeze dried raw. I'll probably try the pheasant raw again in a few days.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh, thats great! A few years ago I tried that and my dogs loved it! They prefered it dry than adding water to it. It's great for dog shows. I couldn't get it the area I live.



Tina


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=378418
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Camfan, I just noticed in your sig about your other dog Camden? Sorry you only had him for such a short time, is it too rude of me to ask what happened? I apologize in advance for asking, Sorry.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=378664
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you go to search up in the right corner and do some searches on my user name from back in November/Dec 06 you can find my posts. I was a brand new member here at the time. It was a sudden, unexplained death and I declined autopsy--the vet had her theories as to what happened--she believes it was either congenital OR he had eaten a VERY high toxin--which is somewhat unlikely because we were at a park where children play little league. He showed VERY dramatic symptoms VERY quickly and in less than an hour was deceased. It was horrific--I'll never forget it and my kids witnessed the entire thing. Anyway, it's exhausinting to get into all the details but I did write a lot about it that you can look up--I personally don't like looking back at those posts. Cam was a puppmill dog and we did not know his true background. He was a wonderful pup, very smart and very affectionate. RIP, Cam...


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

If you go to search up in the right corner and do some searches on my user name from back in November/Dec 06 you can find my posts. I was a brand new member here at the time. It was a sudden, unexplained death and I declined autopsy--the vet had her theories as to what happened--she believes it was either congenital OR he had eaten a VERY high toxin--which is somewhat unlikely because we were at a park where children play little league. He showed VERY dramatic symptoms VERY quickly and in less than an hour was deceased. It was horrific--I'll never forget it and my kids witnessed the entire thing. Anyway, it's exhausinting to get into all the details but I did write a lot about it that you can look up--I personally don't like looking back at those posts. Cam was a puppmill dog and we did not know his true background. He was a wonderful pup, very smart and very affectionate. RIP, Cam...
[/QUOTE]


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I've tried to feed the primal raw pheasant now quite a few times in the last few weeks. My malt has absolutely no interest. He won't even give it a try off my finger. I'm pretty sure its not the pheasant, but rather that it is raw. Its just not his thing. I honestly don't think he knows its even food. When I try to give it to him, he looks at me like I've lost my mind!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I've tried to feed the primal raw pheasant now quite a few times in the last few weeks. My malt has absolutely no interest. He won't even give it a try off my finger. I'm pretty sure its not the pheasant, but rather that it is raw. Its just not his thing. I honestly don't think he knows its even food. When I try to give it to him, he looks at me like I've lost my mind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be the pheasant.....my two had no interest what so ever in the venison raw they tasted it and turned there nose up so maybe it is that flavor. They love the chicken & turkey & the organic chicken.


----------

